# 2006 Silverado, Int. and battery lights, radio all stay on, with ignition off



## snoworks1

2006 Silverado 2500 HD 6.0

The interior lights, battery light, radio all stay on once the truck is turned off. Sometimes it will turn off, most of the time they wont.

I have replaced the light switch, the ignition switch and battery, with no luck.

I have a western wide-out on this truck and have heard rumors that there is a problem with daytime running light connections but don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Might be the body control module. If you disconnect the positive terminal on the battery and they reconnect it, do the lights come back on?


----------



## snoworks1

What if the lights stay off once the battery has been disconnected?


----------



## dieselss

The actual key switch


----------



## ProperLandscape

if you have access to a tech II scan tool you can manually cycle the body control module, this will tell you if its bad before you buy a new one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a problem with my 07 3500 doing weird electrical ghost stuff, it turned out to be the air bag module under the drivers seat. There was a recall to pull the insulation away from it do to it absorbing moisture and ruining the module. Which is what happened to mine...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I hit the actual door lock button and it shuts them off!


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL Mine locked me out at the grocery store with the engine running at +20 degrees and went into high idle...I was worried it was going to burn to the ground....


----------



## JAJA

My wife's honda accord did the same thing wind shield was leaking along the A-post and shorting something out...your chevy is better than that piss of **** honda my wife drives but water/moister issue


----------



## snoworks1

ProperLandscape;1890945 said:


> Might be the body control module. If you disconnect the positive terminal on the battery and they reconnect it, do the lights come back on?


Yes, the lights do come back on!!


----------



## snoworks1

dieselss;1890986 said:


> The actual key switch


We have replaced the ignition switch!


----------



## snoworks1

IPLOWSNO;1891187 said:


> I hit the actual door lock button and it shuts them off!


This does shut the battery light off, but not the radio and the cluster lights!


----------



## dieselss

snoworks1;1893888 said:


> We have replaced the ignition switch!


The tumbler not the ignition switch. Make sure it's off before you get out of the trk.
Could be the drivers door switch as well.


----------



## snoworks1

dieselss;1893918 said:


> The tumbler not the ignition switch. Make sure it's off before you get out of the trk.
> Could be the drivers door switch as well.


Make sure whats off?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

snoworks1;1893891 said:


> This does shut the battery light off, but not the radio and the cluster lights!


It shuts mine off


----------



## leigh

snoworks1;1890929 said:


> 2006 Silverado 2500 HD 6.0
> 
> The interior lights, battery light, radio all stay on once the truck is turned off. Sometimes it will turn off, most of the time they wont.
> 
> I have replaced the light switch, the ignition switch and battery, with no luck.
> 
> I have a western wide-out on this truck and have heard rumors that there is a problem with daytime running light connections but don't know if this is true or not.


This is weird,mine is similar.Locked myself out of truck the other day with key in ignition and radio stays on after opening door.04


----------



## dieselss

snoworks1;1894032 said:


> Make sure whats off?


The key switch.=tumbler.


----------



## carkey351

if the hinge bushings and/or pins are worn out and the door is sagging it might not be closing the door hard enough? something else to check, does opening closing the door change it? if no, try other side too. but like others said, scanning the BCM (which controls all that stuff) will help the most.


----------



## snoworks1

Truck has the following codes:

B1440 Powermode master input circuits mismatched

B2961 Key in ignition circuit malfunction.

B2600 Daytime running lights

B2580 Headlamp high beam control


----------



## dieselss

B2961 Key in ignition circuit malfunction.

Hummmmmmmmm


----------



## snoworks1

dieselss;1896064 said:


> B2961 Key in ignition circuit malfunction.
> 
> Hummmmmmmmm


Yes, hopefully this is it, I bought the key switch today, but have not had a chance to install it!

Anyone ever dealt with the other two codes: B2600 & B2580.

Lastly, can you clear all these codes out of the system?


----------



## snoworks1

Update: Changed the key switch with no luck, still have the same issues.


----------



## leigh

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=836


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Then. And my money was on that


----------



## snoworks1

Update:

Traced the brown wire(constant power from the battery) from the ignition to the bcm and wiper motor. bcm checked out ok. Unplugged the wiper motor and the lights go off. Cleaned up the plug and connector and the lights stay off!! I ordered a new wiper motor just because it was beat up to say the least.

On to the next adventure.

Chuck B.


----------



## BowTieDmax

I was just gonna say wiper motor,, Ive seen this 3 times!!


----------



## BowTieDmax

The circuit board shorts out in wiper motor


----------



## snoworks1

BowTieDmax;1903677 said:


> I was just gonna say wiper motor,, Ive seen this 3 times!!


BowTieDmax - LOL, Thanks!


----------



## ConradoAvila

I disconnected the wiper motor. Thats what was shorting my 2004 suburban. So im changing it. Funny that would mess with the radio & dash my guess they share a wire at the bcm or fuse box


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I had a problem with my 07 3500 doing weird electrical ghost stuff, it turned out to be the air bag module under the drivers seat. There was a recall to pull the insulation away from it do to it absorbing moisture and ruining the module. Which is what happened to mine...


Every once in awhile I get a service air bag notice on the dash. I wasn't aware of the recall. I'm going to check into that.


----------



## Brettny

A wiper motor causing a bat drain and lights to stay on....wow now thats not something i would even consiter. Good job!


----------

